# Auf Domain zugreifen ohne Namesever eintrag?



## Sato (21. Okt. 2009)

Guten Tag

Gibt es eine möglichkeit bei ISPConfig3 auf eine Domain zuzugreifen die noch inaktiv ist, so eine art Preview-URL. Soll heissen in ISPConfig3 ist die Domain erstellt aber beim Registrar ist die Domain noch nicht aktiv. 

Besten Dank
Sato


----------



## Quest (22. Okt. 2009)

Schon oft gefragt, deshalb wurde die Antwort hier abgelegt.
Viel Vergnügen


----------



## Sato (22. Okt. 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Link.

Schön wäre etwas in der Art: http://www.neudomain.com.serverdomain.com


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2009)

Kein Problem. Dann musst Du nur diese Domain anlegen und sie dann als co-domain der Webseite hinzufügen. Ist halt nur aufwändiger als die Lösung mit der hosts Datei und es kann dauern bis Dein DNS SErver die neue Domain akzeptiert hat.


----------



## Sato (22. Okt. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Kein Problem. Dann musst Du nur diese Domain anlegen und sie dann als co-domain der Webseite hinzufügen. Ist halt nur aufwändiger als die Lösung mit der hosts Datei und es kann dauern bis Dein DNS SErver die neue Domain akzeptiert hat.


Danke für Hilfe.


----------

